# Vape King Northcliff - New open times and card machine!



## SlinX (20/8/15)

Hey all! 

So we have decided to change our open times as we noticed a lot of our customers struggling to get here after work. Thus our new open times are below. 

Monday - Friday: 10:00 - 17:00
Saturday: 10:00 - 13:00 

*In other news! *

Our card machine is being installed tomorrow! Finally the days of having to do EFT's will be that of the past  

Thanks everyone for the support shown towards VK Nortchliff and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

